# Handmade Rugs



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I've got three little rugs that I'd like to get rid of. I have absolutely no space for anymore. I enjoy making them, but not having them stack up on a shelf. I'm open to offers on them.

The first one is 32" x 45" and made from old flannel sheets.

The second one is 21" x 18", kinda small but I ran out of the colored denim. It's pretty, though.

The last one is a toothbrush rug made of old jeans. It's 34" x 21 1/2".


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

How much, plus shipping to 78749?

Thanks.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

gracegarden said:


> How much, plus shipping to 78749?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Would be willing to trade as well. Maybe for a nice garden basket or two or equal weight in rug wool?


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work! I've always intended to learn... It's on "The list." 

I've sent you a pm.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

The first rug, the red flannel one, is taken, but the others are still available.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

How much are you asking for the 3rd one?
Thanks!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

My rug has arrived and I love it J It is very well made, I am impressed! If we were closer I would be asking for lessons.

Here it is in front of our prep sink.



And Frank gives it his approval.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Glad you like it!  I love your dog, he adds the finishing touch.


----------

